# 021 906 258 af ecu



## francescodenetto (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi...does anyone have got this ecu pinout?

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/management/motronicvr6aba.html


----------

